# Toilet Auger Bulb Head vs Drop Head???



## pitch

Was wondering if anyone can tell me the real difference between using a toilet auger with a bulb head verses a drop head. I was looking at a Ridgid K-6 and could have picked either of the heads. Really had no idea as to why I would choose one over the other. Also, this will be my first 6 foot "teletube". They seem pretty neat is there any negatives that I should be aware of? --- Opinions on which is better between Generals 6 ft verses the Ridgid K-6? 

Thanks


----------



## ChrisConnor

Get both the bulb head and the drop head from General.
The drop head is a little better at grabbing objects.
I don't like the Ridgid closet auger. It seems to be lacking something in function, but what, I don't know.


----------



## UnclogNH

ChrisConnor said:


> Get both the bulb head and the drop head from General.
> The drop head is a little better at grabbing objects.
> I don't like the Ridgid closet auger. It seems to be lacking something in function, but what, I don't know.


The General is the only way to go both drop head and bulb. Use drop head 98% of the time :thumbsup:
The Ridgid K-6 has this feature built into it called " It SUCKS"Don't like it very much. :laughing: 
I bought one because I forgot my General at home. The K-6 stay's in the shed as a sad reminder of $55 bucks wasted at Home Chepo.


----------



## 1703

ChrisConnor said:


> Get both the bulb head and the drop head from General.
> The drop head is a little better at grabbing objects.
> I don't like the Ridgid closet auger. It seems to be lacking something in function, but what, I don't know.


That's exactly where I'm at. Some stools like one, some like the other.

Skip the ridgid.

I also sharpen the point to help grab the shampoo bottles, hair curlers, etc.


----------



## rocksteady

Get both if you can, like has been said already. If you can only afford one buy the drop head from General. I'm using a Ridgid bulb head right now because my General drop head walked off some months ago. The General is way better in my opinion, just a better feel. The drop heads are much better at grabbing and retrieving stuff or cutting through that brand new bar of soap or roll of toilet paper that fell in. :whistling2:






Paul


----------



## TheMaster

rocksteady said:


> Get both if you can, like has been said already. If you can only afford one buy the drop head from General. I'm using a Ridgid bulb head right now because my General drop head walked off some months ago. The General is way better in my opinion, just a better feel. The drop heads are much better at grabbing and retrieving stuff or cutting through that brand new bar of soap or roll of toilet paper that fell in. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paul


I too use the general closet auger:thumbsup:


----------



## SlickRick

General here.


----------



## Flyin Brian

General, i have one that has the shape of a "drop head" but does not drop,it is ok but i like the bulb head beter,also i have a Marco with drop head that is ok.


----------



## fhrace

Just out of curiosity whats the difference between the rigid and the general. I use the rigid and never have used the general


----------



## rocksteady

fhrace said:


> Just out of curiosity whats the difference between the rigid and the general. I use the rigid and never have used the general


 
I like the handle on the General better. The General's just feel better to me. I haven't been using the Ridgid for very long but it just has that second class feel to it. Plus, it's a bulb head and my General was a drop. 










Paul


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING

In a back to back on toilets knowing it's on the vertical, a drop-head is ideal on a telescoping 6' closet auger.

I don't own one but if you can hit it without pulling toilets, great.


----------



## All Clear Sewer

fhrace said:


> Just out of curiosity whats the difference between the rigid and the general. I use the rigid and never have used the general


 both my service trucks have the Ridgid on em. I dont know why others dont use em? To me a closet auger is a closet auger :whistling2: and they are all over priced


----------



## TheMaster

All Clear Sewer said:


> both my service trucks have the Ridgid on em. I dont know why others dont use em? To me a closet auger is a closet auger :whistling2: and they are all over priced


 I dont use Ridgid closet augers because they are homeowner quality compared to general. The ridgids are over priced...they should give those away to handymen. My general cost about 40.00 and thats cheaper than the steak dinner thats in the toilet your clearing:laughing: What should they sell them for 20-30 bucks? I'd pay 200.00 for a general before i had to work with a free one from Ridgid and thats the truth:whistling2: Lets let the other weigh in and see what responses we get.:thumbsup: I love reading opinions


----------



## PLUMB TIME

Worth a thousand words


----------



## Bollinger plumber

General here simply because it is all I have ever used. Why change when you are happy with what you got. One suggestion on the 6 ft extension keep some snake oil on the truck to keep it lubricated. Biggest problem I use to have was if I didn't use it for a while it would rust up and wouldn't work worth a crap. As far as to what they cost they usually pay for themselves in no time no matter what you pay within reason of course. Usually between the 40 and 60 dollar price range is what I pay.


----------



## pitch

Thanks for all the information. Sounds like general has a strong following. I am going to give the General a try.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## All Clear Sewer

TheMaster said:


> I dont use Ridgid closet augers because they are homeowner quality compared to general. The ridgids are over priced...they should give those away to handymen. My general cost about 40.00 and thats cheaper than the steak dinner thats in the toilet your clearing:laughing: What should they sell them for 20-30 bucks? I'd pay 200.00 for a general before i had to work with a free one from Ridgid and thats the truth:whistling2: Lets let the other weigh in and see what responses we get.:thumbsup: I love reading opinions


I could use a coat hanger and a rubber hose if I had too. Augering a water closet isn't rocket science  
Most of the time I`ll just plunger it anyway...rotflmao


----------



## TheMaster

All Clear Sewer said:


> I could use a coat hanger and a rubber hose if I had too. Augering a water closet isn't rocket science
> Most of the time I`ll just plunger it anyway...rotflmao


 It's been my experience that most drain specialist use your exact method:thumbsup: keep up the good work:thumbsup:


----------



## All Clear Sewer

your Signature say`s it all "Small time HACK" ROTFLMAO


----------



## ToUtahNow

I own both the Ridgid and the General closet augers and I feel the Ridgid auger has much improved but the General still beats it hands down. This is a sentiment I have shared with the upper management at Ridgid.

Mark


----------



## UnclogNH

If General stopped making toilet augers  And all that was left was Ridgid K-6's I would never auger a toilet again.
*Why Ridgid Why? *
*Did you make such a crumby auger? *


----------



## Redwood

For years all I have had in my truck is a 3' General with a drop head.
I suppose if I ever find I can't unclog a toilet with it I may have to buy something else...
Don't hold your breath waiting....

I don't have a plunger either...
Homeowner grade tools aren't needed...:whistling2:


----------



## 3Peasdrain

use the general only drop head and not the telescoping one why not just pull the toilet and make alittle extra cash for the job


----------



## UnclogNH

3Peasdrain said:


> use the general only drop head and not the telescoping one why not just pull the toilet and make alittle extra cash for the job


Some toilets you just don't want to pull  Get in get cash and GET OUT


----------



## rainman

Ridgid should stick with pipewrenches. Hands Down General is better!


----------



## retired rooter

Has anyone other than me knocked the back out of an older model 3.5 gal Eljer toilet with a general drop head auger? I use my bulb head or a plunger on these type toilets now But the general drop head with 6' ext is my favorite .Years ago when I was thinking for a name for my business I wanted a name without rooter in it ,I had a plunger in my hand that was called a free flow plunger, ,sounded good to me( FREE FLOW ),but there was already another freeflow I called him, he was off in the midwest somewhere, he was not franchised or anything like that so he told me no problem ,just dont use my logo he said ,I didnt. When I hurt my back and stayed off work for 3 yrs the name sorta faded away.Now that I am getting back into it ,Retired Plumber is working pretty good ,sorry I got off the auger subject


----------



## pauliplumber

retired rooter said:


> Has anyone other than me knocked the back out of an older model 3.5 gal Eljer toilet with a general drop head auger? I use my bulb head or a plunger on these type toilets now But the general drop head with 6' ext is my favorite .Years ago when I was thinking for a name for my business I wanted a name without rooter in it ,I had a plunger in my hand that was called a free flow plunger, ,sounded good to me( FREE FLOW ),but there was already another freeflow I called him, he was off in the midwest somewhere, he was not franchised or anything like that so he told me no problem ,just dont use my logo he said ,I didnt. When I hurt my back and stayed off work for 3 yrs the name sorta faded away.Now that I am getting back into it ,Retired Plumber is working pretty good ,sorry I got off the auger subject


 
No, but I cracked a Cadet 3 with one a few months back.


----------



## Mega Smash

I have a General 6' Teletube drop head in my personal tool arsenal.

The company I work for has a Ridgid "K-3" in the truck. The first time I was sent out on a toilet call (for this company) I thought I was gonna break the thing. I thought it was something they had bought from Princess Auto/Harbor Frieght.

As far as i'm concerned, they're two completely different tools.


----------



## tnoisaw

I've never seen a General auger and have always used the Ridgid with no problems.


----------



## waldrop

Mega Smash said:


> I have a General 6' Teletube drop head in my personal tool arsenal.
> 
> The company I work for has a Ridgid "K-3" in the truck. The first time I was sent out on a toilet call (for this company) I thought I was gonna break the thing. I thought it was something they had bought from Princess Auto/Harbor Frieght.
> 
> As far as i'm concerned, they're two completely different tools.


i have both the ridgid is not as good feels cheap ,that reminds me to go out back and get the general off the other van and put it on my truck


----------



## Redwood

retired rooter said:


> Has anyone other than me knocked the back out of an older model 3.5 gal Eljer toilet with a general drop head auger? I use my bulb head or a plunger on these type toilets now


Nah but that ducksass is a pain to navigate through....

Takes some finesse...:thumbup:


----------

